# Congrats, Moon Pie, on your new sons! 4/21/11



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Moon Pie had her kids last night at around 10:30pm--2 Boys! She did a great job for her first delivery and is being a good momma  They are all settled and doing well now. Hopefully Jezabelle and Flower can break the buck trend--come'on girls!

Anyway, here's a couple photos of the little guys:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute! Congrats! I love their color.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

ahhh... so sweet...man this is really a boy year~!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Those are some cute boys! Congrats!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Fun Fun Fun! Cute boys and she looks like she's doing a good job!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks, everybody! They really are little darlings!


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

They are darling. congrats to you and Moon Pie.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.. :greengrin:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww I really like their color! Pretty boys! Hope you get some girls soon. :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS X 2!! :clap:

ADORABLE baby boys


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Very cute! I seem to be the only one with an overload of girl babies and I want boys!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

AW~


----------

